# successful IVF 1st try?



## LogansMama

What are the odds of actually having a baby on the 1st attempt at IVF? 

It seems like most people have to do it a couple times before it works. 
(or maybe it only seems that way because thats what you tend to hear about most often...)

Are miscarriages more prevalent with IVF than they are with regular conception? Or are the odds the same once you get pregnant?


----------



## redrose27

I dont actually know the odds of conception for IVF the first time. but I would say it would have to be pretty good. Like maybe 50%- 80%. But that is just a guess. And yes once pg your changes of m/c is the same as normal concepetion would be.


----------



## LogansMama

Good to know... Thanks!


----------



## Leilani

The chances of getting pregnant first time are roughly only 35% (which is higher than conceiving with traditional BDing in optimum circumstances - this is 25%), this rises to 85% after three attempts.

The chances of miscarriage with IVF are the same as for any pregnancy.


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs: Leilani is right....It will depend on what your fertility issues are whether your odds are greater or lower.

My IVF Dr explained it this way....Even though the overall percentage rate for success is low, he said that is a generalised percentage, meaning out of ALL IVF cases, that is the average rate of success. He said when you split it into fertility issue categories, some groups have higher rates than others. For example, my group - Tubal issues, I have blocked tubes (both) - he said the average is higher, because once you bypass the tubes, I have optimal conditions for growing a baby...My uterus is in great shape....So my odds are more likely around 80%. But someone who does not have a uterus/womb in great condition, in another group - may have lower rates of success because of this.

hope that makes sense :)

Btw, I got pregnant on our first round of IVF. But I know dear friends who have attempted many cycles and are still trying....so it really is hard to say what will and won't work.

Wishing you the best of luck though.


----------



## pink32

NeyNey said:


> :hugs: Leilani is right....It will depend on what your fertility issues are whether your odds are greater or lower.
> 
> My IVF Dr explained it this way....Even though the overall percentage rate for success is low, he said that is a generalised percentage, meaning out of ALL IVF cases, that is the average rate of success. He said when you split it into fertility issue categories, some groups have higher rates than others. For example, my group - Tubal issues, I have blocked tubes (both) - he said the average is higher, because once you bypass the tubes, I have optimal conditions for growing a baby...My uterus is in great shape....So my odds are more likely around 80%. But someone who does not have a uterus/womb in great condition, in another group - may have lower rates of success because of this.
> 
> hope that makes sense :)
> 
> Btw, I got pregnant on our first round of IVF. But I know dear friends who have attempted many cycles and are still trying....so it really is hard to say what will and won't work.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck though.

HI Ney Ney, i have been looking for ladies who have completed IVF and noticed you were successful and pregnant... 
Congratulations, and i hope you have a healthy 9 months:happydance:. We are also looking into IVF as my DH has low sperm count and motility but i am fine. i am so scared about starting the drugs on tuesday, side effects and overstimulation...i've read sooooo much about it and the more i read the more anxious i get. May you Please share your experience with me and let me know if the drugs are ok....needing some re-assurance so desperately.....thank you! happy to hear every detail if your willing to share your experience...


----------



## vineyard

The odds are based on success rates individual to your hospital/clinic. My clinic has a 60% success rate and therefore my odds were 60%. I've met tons of people that have had success the first try including myself--also male factor.

Typically, the miscarriage rates for IVF are lower than the "general" population because of the use of progesterone support. I know there are some clinics that don't choose to use progesterone. But, with progesterone and aspirin supplementation miscarriage rates are decreased a bit. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hopesforababy

I keep wondering the same thing. I'll be doing my third IVF attempt next month and wonder if my chances are greater than they were for my first attempt. We are in for male factor: super low count.

Leilani, thanks for the info on chances being 85% after three tries. I really hope that's the case! I'm just a nervous wreck right now because I know this is our last shot.


----------



## NeyNey

pink32 said:


> NeyNey said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Leilani is right....It will depend on what your fertility issues are whether your odds are greater or lower.
> 
> My IVF Dr explained it this way....Even though the overall percentage rate for success is low, he said that is a generalised percentage, meaning out of ALL IVF cases, that is the average rate of success. He said when you split it into fertility issue categories, some groups have higher rates than others. For example, my group - Tubal issues, I have blocked tubes (both) - he said the average is higher, because once you bypass the tubes, I have optimal conditions for growing a baby...My uterus is in great shape....So my odds are more likely around 80%. But someone who does not have a uterus/womb in great condition, in another group - may have lower rates of success because of this.
> 
> hope that makes sense :)
> 
> Btw, I got pregnant on our first round of IVF. But I know dear friends who have attempted many cycles and are still trying....so it really is hard to say what will and won't work.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck though.
> 
> HI Ney Ney, i have been looking for ladies who have completed IVF and noticed you were successful and pregnant...
> Congratulations, and i hope you have a healthy 9 months:happydance:. We are also looking into IVF as my DH has low sperm count and motility but i am fine. i am so scared about starting the drugs on tuesday, side effects and overstimulation...i've read sooooo much about it and the more i read the more anxious i get. May you Please share your experience with me and let me know if the drugs are ok....needing some re-assurance so desperately.....thank you! happy to hear every detail if your willing to share your experience...Click to expand...

:thumbup: Thanks hun, feel free to read my LTTTC Journal, Here's the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...ivf-journey-through-sydney-ivf-australia.html
, it has my whole journey. I did suffer OHSS at the beginning and was hospitalised at 4 weeks for about a week or 9 days. It was a scary time as they often mentioned termination if the swelling didn't go down because the HSG from baby was making it worse. But in the end he pulled through, stubborn little bugger from the start!! The side effects we not so bad...I would say the moodiness was the worst...I'm sure my DH would tell you otherwise lol..

Best of luck on your journey :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

great to read NeyNey, i hope i'm just as lucky, i too have blocked tubes only,
the rest is in great shape, proof is my ectopic, i can conceive and it can stick (it was just in the wrong place)

my doc said he has great hopes for me being pregnant by the end of the year at the latest, yeppieee!


----------



## Deb111

We're hopefully heading for ICSI after October sometime. I've read that your chances increase with each IVF cycle as the FS's get to know how your body responds to the different medications and can therefore adjust things accordingly.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun

Our clinic has a 60% success rate with 3-day transfers for my age group and 70.9% success rate for 5-day transfers. The chance of a miscarriage is 24% but once you reach 8-9 weeks it drops dramatically and they normally give you progesterone to help sustain a pregnancy initially.

I know a few girls on the boards who have had 1st time successes and i also know girls who have got pregnant on the 2nd, 3rd and even one on her 6th tri - it's all dependent on the reasons for your fertility issues as well as the quality of the embies.

With my NHS clinic my odds of falling pregnant were 30% with 1 embryo and 35% with 2 embryos - they treated the first cycle as a 'practice' cycle to get the medication right as they had a standard protocol for each person. My private clinic caters to the individual and as such as a better success rate. I feel so much more positive that i will get pregnant as a result! xx


----------



## NeyNey

tinybutterfly said:


> great to read NeyNey, i hope i'm just as lucky, i too have blocked tubes only,
> the rest is in great shape, proof is my ectopic, i can conceive and it can stick (it was just in the wrong place)
> 
> my doc said he has great hopes for me being pregnant by the end of the year at the latest, yeppieee!

My Dr told me the same thing, he said if we can bypass the ovaries/tubes then I'm in with a good chance, and thankfully he was right.

wishing you all the best hun, hopefully by the end of the year I will be reading an announcement from you!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll be sooo over the moon that i doubt anyone will miss my announcement ;)


----------



## Barberwife

I know it was years ago when you wrote this but i just wanted to thank you for the Info. I have almost the same situation. I am 24 and 1 tube is blocked off. Congrats on that wonderful blessing. Hoping to get mine soon. I go in on 3/7/2014 to find out of im pregnant (praying)!!! But again thank you for the inspiration!!


----------



## Lovebug1821

What are the odds of actually having a baby on the 1st attempt at IVF? 

It seems like most people have to do it a couple times before it works. 
(or maybe it only seems that way because thats what you tend to hear about most often...)

Are miscarriages more prevalent with IVF than they are with regular conception? Or are the odds the same once you get pregnant?

Hi,
I'm not sure what the odds are, But I am an IVF first try success story! We did IVF w/ ICSI due to male factor. I have no issues. I am now 7 weeks pregnant with twins. My Dr. said the miscarriage rate is the same as natural conception. 
Good luck with everything!
Baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LogansMama said:


> What are the odds of actually having a baby on the 1st attempt at IVF?
> 
> It seems like most people have to do it a couple times before it works.
> (or maybe it only seems that way because thats what you tend to hear about most often...)
> 
> Are miscarriages more prevalent with IVF than they are with regular conception? Or are the odds the same once you get pregnant?

It all depends on age and reason for infertility, I'm 23 I got pregnant first round of IVF (My son was born before 24weeks and didn't make it). Our infertility is male side and no problems on the female side.

As for miscarriages I believe the stats say that their is a higher percentage of MCs with IVF pregnancies BUT that is over ALL IVFs most people who go though IVF are older when the risk of MC would be higher anyway even with a natural pregnancy, so the stats are irrelevant really.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woah only just saw this post was made in 2010!! Oops


----------

